# Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen



## scoped (11. Februar 2013)

*Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Hallo,

ich bin dabei mir einen gamingfähigen PC aufzubauen, bei dem ich Wert auf gute Geräuschminimierung (Schallisolierung) lege.
Ich möchte aber KEIN Gehäuse nehmen, dass Bitumen als Dämmstoff verwendet.
Ich suche Midi-Gehäuse.
Welche Hersteller und/oder Gehäuse kommen in Frage?
Welche davon sind besonders zu empfehlen?
Falls es keine qualitativen, fertig gedämmten Gehäuse ohne Bitumen gibt: Welche Gehäuse sind zu empfehlen, um selbst eine Dämmung vorzunehmen, aber trotzdem ein gutes, solides Gehäuse zu haben?

Der Vollständigkeit halber die geplanten PC-Komponenten (grob): i7 2600, 16GB Ram, GTX 660 TI CD2T, 1 x SSD, 1 x gr. HD, leise Kühler, ...

Ich bedanke mich für Antworten.

Cheers.

Sc


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher was Nanoxia und Fractal verwenden aber die Deep Silence 1 und 2 und die Fractal Define R4-Gehäuse sind empfehlenswert
Nanoxia Deep Silence | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R4 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Das Fractal R4 ist super 
Das sind meiner Meinung nach aber Bitumenmatten mit einem aufgeklebten Filz. 
Es sind aber nur die Seitenwände damit verkleidet.
Was ist gegen Bitumenmatten einzuwenden?


----------



## scoped (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Deep Silence und Define R4 sind gut gedämmte Gehäuse, aber verwenden beide Bitumen als Dämmung.
Ich möchte definitiv keine Bitumendämmung (es ist potentiell krebserregend).
Eine Diskussion, um die Fragestellung der Gesundheitsgefährdung ist explizit nicht mein Interesse 
Gehäuse OHNE Bitumendämmung <- danach frage ich und wäre glücklich über Hinweise.


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Naja, solang du es nicht die ganze Zeit anfasst oder es isst.

Du kannst ja ein Kit kaufen ohne Bitumen.
Und dann in dein Case reinkleben.

EDIT: Hier mal ein Kit von be quiet. In der Beschreibung steht, es ist auch Stoffvlies
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...versal-f--Midi-Tower--Stoffvlies-schwarz.html

EDIT2: Sorry, da ist Bitumenpappe bei.


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Entweder das Cooler Master Silencio 650, oder ein Gehäuse von Caseking was nachträglich gedämmt wurde.
Cooler Master Silencio 650, schallgedämmt (RC-650-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » King Mod Gehäuse

Offtopic:
Bitumen und Teer
Da hätte ich mehr Angst um die Kleberemissionen der Schaumstoffmatten.


----------



## PhilSe (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Wieso willst du keine Bitumendämmung? Das hätte noch den Vorteil dass das Gehäuse ein wenig schwerer und Verwindungssteifer wird.


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



Abductee schrieb:


> [...] oder ein Gehäuse von Caseking was nachträglich gedämmt wurde.


 /sign, das ist wohl die beste Lösung mit der größten Auswahl.



PhilSe schrieb:


> Wieso willst du keine Bitumendämmung? Das hätte noch den Vorteil dass das Gehäuse ein wenig schwerer und Verwindungssteifer wird.


 Iirc ist das die Hauptaufgabe des Bitumen, mit anderen Worten, es spart v.a. dickere Bleche ein. 
Wenn der TE keine Grundsatzdiskussion will, dann bleibt bitte beim Thema. Fakt ist, dass man Bitumendämmungen durchaus kritisch sehen kann und darf.

Falls doch eine Grundsatzdiskussion erlaubt ist: Imo sind gedämmte Gehäuse i.d.R. nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. Wenn das System allgemein laut ist, dann sollte man lieber gegen die Lärmquellen vorgehen. Die wenigen Bestandteile, die man nicht/schlecht effizienter kühlen kann (HDDs und Pumpen) kann man durch leisere ersetzen oder lokal dämmen.


----------



## scoped (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

@Abductee: Das Silencio 650 scheint laut Tests nicht besonders gut zu dämmen - immerhin ist es aber ein erster Ansatz da bitumenfrei - Danke dafür.

Über Kleberemissionen habe ich mich bisher nicht schlau gemacht - besteht da ein Gesundheitsproblem?
Speziell Bitumen gibt Dämpfe ab, wenn es warm wird (die riecht man ja auch) - und warm wird es in einem Gaming-PC-Gehäuse nun mal. Deshalb ist Bitumen für mich definitiv keine Option.

@Uter: Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass die effektivste Lösung darin liegen würde, selbst zu dämmen.
Können für diesen Zweck Gehäuse empfohlen werden?
Es geht ja in dem Zusammenhang dann auch um Schwingunskompensation in Form von entkoppelten Festplatten usw. und nicht nur um das Dämmmaterial der Aussenwände. Hier bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Was die Komponentenwahl angeht habe ich bereits einige Recherche hinter mir.
Der größte Krachmacher, die Grafikkarte, wird eine GTX 660 TI DC2T von ASUS werden - wenn man den Informationen diverser Tests und Threads glauben schenken darf, scheint das Leistungs-Lautstärke-Verhältnis bei der Karte sehr gut zu sein.
Einen leisen CPU-Lüfter (mit entsprechend großen Heatpipes) besorge ich natürlich auch (wer hier einen Tip hat - gerne hinschreiben  )
Bei der Daten-HD muss ich noch googlen und Netzteile gibt es einige, die in Frage kämen (auch für HD und Netzteil gilt: Tips sind gern gesehen).
Das Ziel ist ein Gaming-PC mit sehr effektiver Schalldämmung.

Hauptfrage bleibt aber: Empfehlungen zu Gehäusen, die ohne Bitumen dämmen oder Selbstbastel-Kits.


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Schwingungsfrei bekommst du das mit einer Dämmung nicht.
Da müsstest du das Halbe Gehäuse schon ausgießen das du es schwer genug bekommst das die Schwingungen gedämpft werden.
Langsame Lüfter und eine SSD + langsame HDD und du hast keine Schwingungen mehr die gedämpft werden müssen.

Eine Dämmung macht einen lauten Rechner nicht leise.


----------



## scoped (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Ich hatte angenommen, um Schwingungen zu reduzieren müsste man die Elemente die schwingen besser lagern (Gummifüße oder aufhängen oder so).
Ein schweres Gehäuse trägt also zur Geräuschminimierung bei?
Was die HDD betrifft: Leiser = langsame Festplatte; und respektive: schneller Zugriff = laute Festplatte? (das war mir so nicht klar - ist ja doof...)


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Über Kleberemissionen habe ich mich bisher nicht schlau gemacht - besteht da ein Gesundheitsproblem?


Klebstoffe können auch Schadstoffe enthalten, klar. Über konkrete Probleme im PC-Bereich ist mir aber nichts bekannt.



scoped schrieb:


> Können für diesen Zweck Gehäuse empfohlen werden?


Das Gehäuse sollte stabil gebaut sein und keine unnötigen Öffnungen haben. Das ist beides wichtiger als eine Dämmung.



scoped schrieb:


> Es geht ja in dem Zusammenhang dann auch um Schwingunskompensation in Form von entkoppelten Festplatten usw. und nicht nur um das Dämmmaterial der Aussenwände. Hier bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


Wenn du es wirklich leise willst, dann würde (bzw. das mach ich auch) ich auf HDDs verzichten und sie nur als externe Datengräber einsetzen. Wenn du sie doch verbauen willst, dann ist eine gute Entkopplung Pflicht, die mitgeleiferten Entkopplungen sind i.d.R. nicht sonderlich gut (es gibt wenige Ausnahmen).



scoped schrieb:


> Einen leisen CPU-Lüfter (mit entsprechend großen Heatpipes) besorge ich natürlich auch (wer hier einen Tip hat - gerne hinschreiben  )


Große Heatpipes machen einen Kühler nicht automatisch besser. 
Gut und günstig ist z.B. der Thermalright Macho. Imo rentiert es sich nur mehr auszugeben, wenn du einen vollständig passiven Betrieb anstrebst (dank der Graka praktisch unmöglich) oder eine Wakü kaufst (Achtung! Keine Komapktkühlung!).



scoped schrieb:


> Bei der Daten-HD muss ich noch googlen und Netzteile gibt es einige, die in Frage kämen (auch für HD und Netzteil gilt: Tips sind gern gesehen).


Zu den HDDs hab ich oben schon etwas geschrieben. Bei Netzteilen sind die BQ! E9 oder DPP eine Überlegung wert. Wenn du es v.a. ohne Last leise haben willst, dann eventuell ein semi-passives z.B. von Seasonic. Ein passives Netzteil rentiert sich erst, wenn der ganze Rechner passiv läuft.



scoped schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist ein Gaming-PC mit sehr effektiver Schalldämmung.


Falsches Ziel. Das Ziel muss ein möglichst leiser gaming-PC sein. Die Dämmung kann höchstens die Sahnekrone sein.



scoped schrieb:


> Hauptfrage bleibt aber: Empfehlungen zu Gehäusen, die ohne Bitumen dämmen oder Selbstbastel-Kits.


 Empfehlung bleibt: Caseking.



Abductee schrieb:


> Schwingungsfrei bekommst du das mit einer Dämmung nicht.
> Da müsstest du das Halbe Gehäuse schon ausgießen das du es schwer genug bekommst das die Schwingungen gedämpft werden.


Das ist der falsche Ansatz. Lieber ein stabiles Gehäuse und...



Abductee schrieb:


> Langsame Lüfter und eine SSD + langsame HDD und du hast keine Schwingungen mehr die gedämpft werden müssen.


... + Entkopplungen für die kleinen Restschwingungen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Eine Dämmung macht einen lauten Rechner nicht leise.


 /sign.

PS:


scoped schrieb:


> Ich hatte angenommen, um Schwingungen zu  reduzieren müsste man die Elemente die schwingen besser lagern  (Gummifüße oder aufhängen oder so).
> Ein schweres Gehäuse trägt also zur Geräuschminimierung bei?


Das stimmt, die bessere Lagerung nennt sich Entkopplung. Ein schweres/stabiles Gehäuse nimmt dann nicht so schnell die Schwingungen auf. Bei einem schlechten Gehäuse kann es auch mit Entkopplung noch Resonanzen geben.



scoped schrieb:


> Was  die HDD betrifft: Leiser = langsame Festplatte; und respektive:  schneller Zugriff = laute Festplatte? (das war mir so nicht klar - ist  ja doof...)


 Grob gesagt stimmt das.


----------



## scoped (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



> Wenn du sie doch verbauen willst [interne HDD's], dann ist eine gute Entkopplung Pflicht


Gibt es eine konkrete Kauf- oder Herstellerempfehlung?



> Gut und günstig ist z.B. der Thermalright Macho. Imo rentiert es sich nur mehr auszugeben, wenn du einen vollständig passiven Betrieb anstrebst


Das tue ich nicht. Danke für den Tip - 30 bis 40 EUR sind auf alle Fälle OK für einen Kühler.



> Wenn du es v.a. ohne Last leise haben willst


Ich will keinen lautlosen PC zusammenstellen und es geht mir eher um die Geräuschentwicklung bei Volllast.
Oder anders: Meine Freundin hat Ihren Schreibtisch im gleichen Zimmer stehen. Wenn ich ein Game anschmeisse und die Details hochdrehe dann muss sie weiterhin in der Lage sein in dem Raum zu arbeiten ohne sich schallschutz-Ohrhörer auszusetzen  Also wenn ich spiele will ich den Lärm so gut wie möglich reduzieren.
Wenn der Rechner im Idle-mode entsprechend leise ist, wäre das natürlich umso schöner.



> Das Ziel muss ein möglichst leiser gaming-PC sein. Die Dämmung kann höchstens die Sahnekrone sein.


Das leuchtet mir nun ein.

Bezüglich Entkopplungen: Gibt es empfehlenswerte Sets? Was entkoppelt man ausser den HDD's?
Bezüglich Caseking: Da gibt es ziemlich viel Auswahl. Was sind sinnvolle Kriterien um zu entscheiden?


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Die HDD-Entkopplung der meisten guten Gehäuse mit den mitgelieferten Gummipuffern ist ausreichend.
Bei einer langsamen HDD ist das aber auch nicht wirklich nötig.
Mein Tipp wär eine WD Caviar Green.

Was ist denn deine preislich deine Schmerzgrenze beim Gehäuse?
Das anidees AI-6B hatte ich mal kurz hier und fand das richtig gut.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » King Mod Gehäuse » anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower, schwarz - gedämmt

Ansonsten würd ich das Cooler Master Silencio 650 nehmen.


----------



## Chrissbg (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Beim Anidees kann ich nur zustimmen, ich bin total begeistert von dem Gehäuse. So wie mein Pc jetzt gebaut ist ist meine Tastatur/Maus lauter als der Rechner im Gehäuse. 
Allerdings spar dir das Geld für die gedämmte Version und nimm die ohne Dämmung. Ich habe meine erst rausgenommen und von der Lautstärke her macht das subjektiv keinen Unterschied. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter hört man nicht. 1 140er in der Front und 1 120er hinten.

Wenn du Fragen dazu hast, mach ich dir gern auch ein paar Fotos dann kannst du dir das genauer anschauen.


----------



## PhilSe (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Ein schweres Gehäuse trägt also zur Geräuschminimierung bei?
> Was die HDD betrifft: Leiser = langsame Festplatte; und respektive: schneller Zugriff = laute Festplatte? (das war mir so nicht klar - ist ja doof...)



Zu ersterem, JA, deswegen gibt es ja die Bitumen Dämmmatten, da sie schwer sind und dick um eben Schwingungen und bestimmte Frequenzbereiche schlucken.
Zu zweitem, auch richtig, früher gab es, bzw. gibt es noch immer Tools die das sogenannte AAM (Automatic Akkustik Management) der HDD regeln, entweder leise und langsame zugriffszeit oder laut und schnelle Zugriffszeit. HIER zum nachlesen.

EDIT: Was ist mit einer Dämmung mit Kork? Würde das gut funktionieren? Z.B. mit normalen Korkmatten die auch ein wenig flexibel sind oder eben mit Korklaminat (MDF mit Kork)...Die gibt es in verschiedenen Größen, Stärken, Preisen und wären vllt. eine erschwingliche Alternative....Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Gibt es eine konkrete Kauf- oder Herstellerempfehlung?


HDD oder Entkopplung? Bei den HDDs wurde ja schon ein Vorschlag genannt. Bei den Entkopplungen bietet sich ein Shoggy Sandwich oder ein Shakoon Vibe Fixer an, wobei man natürlich auch selbst basteln kann. Wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst, dann brauchst du auch eine Dämmbox (das ist wie gesagt sinnvoller als das ganze Gehäuse zu dämmen), aber das muss nicht zwingend nötig sein.



scoped schrieb:


> Ich will keinen lautlosen PC zusammenstellen und es geht mir eher um die Geräuschentwicklung bei Volllast.
> Oder anders: Meine Freundin hat Ihren Schreibtisch im gleichen Zimmer stehen. Wenn ich ein Game anschmeisse und die Details hochdrehe dann muss sie weiterhin in der Lage sein in dem Raum zu arbeiten ohne sich schallschutz-Ohrhörer auszusetzen


Das sollte problemlos möglich sein - auch ohne gedämmtes Gehäuse und spezielle Festplattenentkopplung.



scoped schrieb:


> Bezüglich Entkopplungen: Gibt es empfehlenswerte Sets? Was entkoppelt man ausser den HDD's?


Sets hatte ich schon genannt. Im Idealfall entkoppelt man alle beweglichen Teile, also HDDs und Lüfter. Für Lüfter gibt es spezielle Gummibolzen.


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



PhilSe schrieb:


> EDIT: Was ist mit einer Dämmung mit Kork? Würde das gut funktionieren? Z.B. mit normalen Korkmatten die auch ein wenig flexibel sind oder eben mit Korklaminat (MDF mit Kork)...Die gibt es in verschiedenen Größen, Stärken, Preisen und wären vllt. eine erschwingliche Alternative....Was meint ihr dazu?


 
Kork bietet keine Masse, dürfte somit relativ sinnlos erscheinen.... da kannste dann lieber gleich Schaumstoff nehmen...

Habe ausm Baumarkt solche schweren Gummimatten damals zum entkoppeln meiner Klimaanlage geholt gehabt, mittlerweile schlummern diese in meinem PC als Dämmung, sind ebenfalls schwer - aus Gummi - und preislich attraktiv gewesen (5 € 4 Stck., 2cm dick, 10x10cm - gab auch andere Maße). Vielleicht einfach dort mal schauen ob du was findest was halt relativ schwer ist und vielleicht klebbar erscheint...


----------



## PhilSe (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Kork bietet keine Masse, dürfte somit relativ sinnlos erscheinen.... da kannste dann lieber gleich Schaumstoff nehmen...


Deswegen ja auch die Option mit Korklaminat...Da sind auf der einen Seite nämlich ca. 15mm MDF und evtl. sogar noch mit Trittschalldämmung, dann bekommt das ganze schon schön Gewicht. Ob allerdings die Trittschalldämmung (Meist Styrodur (billig) oder Flies(teurer)) auch bei Lüfterfrequenzen wirken sei mal dahingestellt, allerdings gibt es dann zusätzlich nochmal 2mm mehr Material durch den der Schall muss


----------



## ad0r (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

hi,
ich klinke mich mal mit ein, da ich auch ein Gehäuse mit den selben Anforderungen suche.
Ich möchte ebenfalls keinesfalls Bitumen in meinem PC haben.

Beim anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower, schwarz - gedämmt steht ja explizit da was für ein Dämmmaterial verbaut wurde.
Für das Cooler Master Silencio 650 habe ich eine solche Angabe nicht gefunden, habe ich das übersehen?

Aktuell habe ich ein Revoltec Sixty 3 CaseUmbau.de - Casemodding, Testberichte, Reviews und mehr...
kann man das entsprechend selbst anpassen (Dämmmatten, Entkopplung etc) oder lohnt das nicht und es sollte lieber gleich ein neues her?


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



PhilSe schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch die Option mit Korklaminat...Da sind auf der einen Seite nämlich ca. 15mm MDF und evtl. sogar noch mit Trittschalldämmung, dann bekommt das ganze schon schön Gewicht. Ob allerdings die Trittschalldämmung (Meist Styrodur (billig) oder Flies(teurer)) auch bei Lüfterfrequenzen wirken sei mal dahingestellt, allerdings gibt es dann zusätzlich nochmal 2mm mehr Material durch den der Schall muss


 
Das hatte ich überlesen, könnte wahrlich eine echte Alternative darstellen wenn man es einklebt o. ä. 

Ich glaube wenn ich davon irgendwo mal einen Rest finde oder rumliegen sehe werde ich das mal selbst ausprobieren....


----------



## PhilSe (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Hab das au ma PCGH vorgeschlagen beim Themenwunsch, mal schauen ob es irgendwann Anklang findet


----------



## Wortakrobat (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Quasi als Vorschlag einer Print-Reihe für Alternative Dämmungen? Fände ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht schlecht... würde mit Sicherheit so einige interessieren....


----------



## scoped (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Das anidees AI-6B sieht gut aus - knapp 140 EUR sind allerdings schon viel... Mal sehen, vielleicht nehm ich das trotzdem (gefällt mir irgendwie das Gehäuse). Es liest sich zwar so, als wäre da kein Bitumen verbaut - ganz sicher bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht.

Das Silencio 650 schien mir den Tests nach nicht qualitativ genug zu sein für den Preis.

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren nur einen Laptop benutzt und baue daher den ersten PC zusammen seit... 5 Jahren oder so.
Ich bin mir eigentlich gar nicht so sicher, wie laut aktuelle Festplatten überhaupt sind. Wenn die in einem ordentlichen Gehäuse stecken und gut gelagert sind, stören sie dann überhaupt?


----------



## ad0r (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Beim Anidees ist auf Caseking ein Datenblatt verlinkt: http://media.caseking.de/pdf/datenblatt-kingmod-daemmung.pdf
Laut diesem ist das definitiv kein Bitumen.


----------



## scoped (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Das Datenblatt hatte ich auch gesehen - ich war nur nicht sicher, ob "Akustikschaumstoff" automatisch Bitumen ausschliesst. Weitere google-Suchen deuten allerdings darauf hin 
Wenn das Gehäuse doch nur nicht so schlimm teuer wäre... :\


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Corsair » Corsair Carbide 300R Midi-Tower, schwarz - gedämmt
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » King Mod Gehäuse » BitFenix Raider Midi-Tower, schwarz - gedämmt

Nachteil von den dicken Dämmmatten ist leider das vom Platz für eine Kabelverlegung auf der Rückseite nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt.
Die geklebten Matten sind übrigens nur mit allergrößtem Aufwand wieder entfernbar.

So Lange das Seitenteil und der Deckel geschlossen ist, würd ich mir über eine zusätzliche Dämmung eigentlich keine Gedanken machen.
Wenn die Komponenten halbwegs vibrationsarm sind, hörst du da keinen Unterschied ob jetzt eine Dämmung vorhanden ist oder nicht.

http://geizhals.at/de/700468
http://geizhals.at/de/835990 (Dämmmatte Material?)


----------



## BitFenix DE (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Bei unserem Bitfenix Ghost verwenden wir Serenitek zur Dämmung  Falls das Gehäuse eine Alternative für dich darstellen sollte


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Aus was besteht das Serenitek? 
Google sagt da nicht viel dazu.


----------



## Chrissbg (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Das anidees AI-6B sieht gut aus - knapp 140 EUR sind allerdings schon viel... Mal sehen, vielleicht nehm ich das trotzdem (gefällt mir irgendwie das Gehäuse). Es liest sich zwar so, als wäre da kein Bitumen verbaut - ganz sicher bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht.


 
Also die gedämmte Variante kostet 119 euro  
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » anidees AI-6BS Midi-Tower - schwarz, schallgedämmt

Ich habe eben diese Variante und was da drin ist, ist Schaumstoff, kein Bitumen 

Also Festplattengeräusche sind noch nicht so laut wie das Tippen auf einer Tastatur oder das klicken auf der Maus. Zumindest nicht in dem Gehäuse. Wenn man auf ein zu 100% unhörbares System aus ist, kann man sich vielleicht daran stören, aber das wäre ohnehin nur mit SSDs realisierbar.


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Es liest sich zwar so, als wäre da kein Bitumen verbaut - ganz sicher bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht.


Caseking wirbt ausdrücklich damit, dass kein Bitumen verbaut ist. 



scoped schrieb:


> Ich bin mir eigentlich gar nicht so sicher, wie laut aktuelle Festplatten überhaupt sind. Wenn die in einem ordentlichen Gehäuse stecken und gut gelagert sind, stören sie dann überhaupt?


 Das ist rein subjektiv. Vermutlich stört es >>90% der Leute nicht, ich will meine SSD aber nicht mehr missen.



Abductee schrieb:


> So Lange das Seitenteil und der Deckel geschlossen ist, würd ich mir über eine zusätzliche Dämmung eigentlich keine Gedanken machen.
> Wenn die Komponenten halbwegs vibrationsarm sind, hörst du da keinen Unterschied ob jetzt eine Dämmung vorhanden ist oder nicht.


 Ja, ich glaube eine Dämmung ist wirklich nicht nötig, wenn es "nur" darum geht die Freundin nicht zu stören.



Abductee schrieb:


> Aus was besteht das Serenitek?
> Google sagt da nicht viel dazu.


 Das würde mich auch interessieren, wenn ich raten müsste, dann würde ich auf PU oder PA tippen.



Chrissbg schrieb:


> Also Festplattengeräusche sind noch nicht so laut wie das Tippen auf einer Tastatur oder das klicken auf der Maus. Zumindest nicht in dem Gehäuse.


 I.d.R. stimmt das (wobei es auch "silent-Eingabegeräte" gibt). Vermutlich sind diese Geräusche eher ein Problem für deine Freundin.


----------



## scoped (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



> Die geklebten Matten sind übrigens nur mit allergrößtem Aufwand wieder entfernbar.


Warum sollte ich die geklebten Matten denn wieder entfernen wollen? Ich kaufe mir doch extra ein gedämmtes Gehäuse (oder dämme es selbst).



> Aus was besteht das Serenitek?


Auch mich interessiert sehr was "Serenitek" eigentlich ist.



> Also die gedämmte Variante kostet 119 euro
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » anidees AI-6BS Midi-Tower - schwarz, schallgedämmt


Ich hatte nur die KingMod-Variante gesehen - die kostet 139,- EUR. Ist die vergleichbar?



> Also Festplattengeräusche sind noch nicht so laut wie das Tippen auf einer Tastatur oder das klicken auf der Maus. Zumindest nicht in dem Gehäuse. Wenn man auf ein zu 100% unhörbares System aus ist, kann man sich vielleicht daran stören, aber das wäre ohnehin nur mit SSDs realisierbar.


Stimmt. Tastatur- und Mausgeräusche nerven. Da werde ich ebenfalls drauf achten.
Eine SSD werde ich als Systemplatte nutzen und die Hauptanwendungen darauf installieren. Daten wird eine normale Platte halten müssen (bin ja nicht Krösus ^^).



> Caseking wirbt ausdrücklich damit, dass kein Bitumen verbaut ist.


Echt? Das ist mir entgangen. Wo denn?


----------



## Abductee (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Schalldämmung » King Mod Dämmung - 120mm Lüfter
Als Dämmmaterial ist bei den Caseking King Mod Gehäusen überall das gleiche verbaut.

Ich meinte nur das die vorgeklebten Matten auch einen Nachteil haben könnten.
Ich hatte mal einen LianLi Würfel mit Kingmod, da war beim Gehäuseboden die Dämmmatte bei einer Lüfteraussparung aufgeklebt.
Nicht mal mit Aceton hab ich die Kleberrückstände vernünftig wegbekommen.


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Echt? Das ist mir entgangen. Wo denn?


 Das wurde mal in einem ihrer Videos betont, aber das bezieht sich auch nur auf die King Mods, wie es hier aussieht weiß ich nicht.

PS: 
In dem Video im Link in Abductees Post wird es gesagt.


----------



## Chrissbg (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Auf Seite 2 hast du gesagt das deine Freundin ihren Schreibtisch nebenan stehen hat und das du sie nicht stören möchtest. 

Ich kann dir garantieren, das wenn sie da ist und nicht einfach bewegungslos dasitzt das sie die möglichen Festplattengeräusche nicht hören wird. Ich höre meine nur dann wenn die Seitenwand OFFEN ist. Wenn du die Lüfter verwendest die dabei sind und nicht so übertreibst wie ich dann reicht die normale Variante ohne Kingmod. Verliere nicht den Fokus, Abductee hats auf Seite 2 schön auf den Punkt gebracht: ein lautes System kann man nicht durch die Dämmung leise machen.  Dh leisen CPU Kühler rauf und gut ist.  So ist der Rechner nicht störend, im idle unhörbar, unter Last aber wahrscheinlich wahrnehmbar. (Wenn man hinhört) Je nach Laptop den du bis jetzt verwendet hast kann es sogar sein das der lauter war 

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem im Anidees:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur hörbar unter Last in einem völlig stillen Raum.


----------



## scoped (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



> Auf Seite 2 hast du gesagt das deine Freundin ihren Schreibtisch nebenan stehen hat und das du sie nicht stören möchtest.


Ich will mich auch nicht selbst nerven  Aber um Streitpotential zu minimieren (das durchs zocken ja ohnehin genug vorhanden ist), hoffe ich auf eine leise Ausführung meiner Spiel-Unternehmungen ^^



> Hier mal ein Foto von meinem im Anidees


Wie ich sehe, magst Du "BeQuiet!" (CPU-Kühler, Netzteil) - ist denn bei deren Produkten generell der Name auch Programm?
Die Kabelführungen sehen ganz ordentlich aus.
Scheint soweit nur der relativ hohe Preis gegen das Gehäuse zu sprechen (wobei ich noch keine Zeit hatte Tests zum Gehäuse zu lesen).


----------



## Chrissbg (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Ich will mich auch nicht selbst nerven  Aber um Streitpotential zu minimieren (das durchs zocken ja ohnehin genug vorhanden ist), hoffe ich auf eine leise Ausführung meiner Spiel-Unternehmungen ^^


 
Das kenn ich nur zu gut  aber sei mal ehrlich spielst du mit Kopfhörern oder ohne Ton? Im ersteren Fall wirst du dich eh nicht selber nerven und im zweiteren sind die Geräusche die du von dir gibst sicher nerviger als das was der Rechner aus dem Gehäuse lässt......

BeQuiet, hmm ja der Name ist schon Programm, aber da gibts Alternativen was die Lüfter angeht, beim Netzteil ist das Preis/Leistungsverhälltnis nicht zu schlagen. Mir war auch die Optik wichtig deswegen auch kein Thermalright Macho, das Ding kann ich nicht anschauen und das obwohl ich kein Fenster an der Seite hab  Also der Griff zum Dark Rock weils halt einfach Optisch und Akustisch passt  Wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du auch das der Lüfter in der Front ein Alpenföhn red clover ist 

Und wie gesagt, wenn du konsequent leise Teile verbaust würde ich dir "nur" zur normalen gedämmten Variante raten, der KingMod ist mMn overkill.


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, magst Du "BeQuiet!" (CPU-Kühler, Netzteil) - ist denn bei deren Produkten generell der Name auch Programm?


 Generell legt BQ! schon Wert auf leise Produkte. Es gibt aber auch Produkte, die nicht so leise sind oder schlicht viel zu teuer sind. 
Zu den Netzteilen: Die E9 und P10 sind bei den kleinen Modellen afaik die aktuell leisesten aktiven Netzteile.
Zu den Lüftern: Die Silent Wings USC und die 2er sind mitunter die besten Lüfter am Markt, leider aber auch sehr teuer. Die Shadow Wings sind zwar günstiger, haben aber auch ein schlechteres Lager und haben deshalb imo auch schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis. Die Pure haben ein ganz gutes P/L-Verhältnis, gehören imo aber nicht zu den besten Lüftern am Markt. 
Zu den Kühlern: Die Kühler mit Lüftern mit HDB, sind die Kühler mit den mitunter besten Lüftern am Markt, aber auch wieder so teuer, dass man sich u.U. besser einen günstigeren Kühler + einen anderen sehr guten Lüfter kauft. 

Fazit: Bei den Netzteilen geht aus P/L-Sicht aktuell kaum ein Weg an BQ! vorbei. Bei Lüftern und Kühlern gibt es günstigere Alternativen.


----------



## scoped (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Danke für die konkreten Produkt-Empfehlungen. Das bietet mir einen guten Startpunkt bei meiner Suche nach einer guten Komponenten-Auswahl zur Geräuschminimierung.



> Die Kühler mit Lüftern mit HDB


Solche finde ich gar nicht. Wenn ich z.B. bei Alternate alle Kühler anzeigen lasse und nach "hdb" suche bleibt die Suche ergebnislos...



> einen günstigeren Kühler + einen anderen sehr guten Lüfter


Reden wir hier von der CPU-Kühlung?
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man den CPU-Kühler und den daraufsitzenden Lüfter einzeln kaufen kann (auch wenns nicht unbedingt nach technischer Unmöglichkeit aussieht ^^)

Im Endeffekt solls auch bei allen Kühlern vor allem geräuscharm bleiben.


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Das man in einer Suchmaske den Lagertyp raussuchen kann hätte ich noch nirgends gesehen.
Such auf Geizhals und lass gleich nach Drehzahl, Größe und eventuell PWM Filtern.
Bei den jeweiligen Lüftern steht es dann meistens bei den Details dabei.
Rifle, HDB, Nano, etc..

Lüfter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cougar, Nanoxia, Noiseblocker, BeQuiet, Noctua, Enermax das sind alles gute Lüfter 
Selbst die günstigen Scythe hatte ich noch keinen der vom Lagergeräusch laut war.

Dur darfst nur nicht den Fehler machen zu glauben das ein 20€ Lüfter mit 1500 oder 2000rpm leise ist.
Fürs Gehäuse reicht bei 140mm 800rpm und 120mm 1000rpm völlig aus.


----------



## Chrissbg (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Im Anidees sind ausserdem schon 2 Lüfter verbaut die schön leise sind. Da musst du dir jetzt erstmal keine Gedanken machen. 

Wichtiger sind da Netzteil und CPUkühler erstmal


----------



## Uter (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Solche finde ich gar nicht. Wenn ich z.B. bei Alternate alle Kühler anzeigen lasse und nach "hdb" suche bleibt die Suche ergebnislos...


Das war konkret auf die Kühler von BQ! bezogen. Die Dark Rock haben einen Lüfter mit HDB, die Lüfter der Shadow Rocks haben Rifle-Lager. Zwischen verschiedenen Hersteller reicht die Lagerarten nicht als Qualitätsmerkmal.  



scoped schrieb:


> Reden wir hier von der CPU-Kühlung?
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man den CPU-Kühler und den daraufsitzenden Lüfter einzeln kaufen kann (auch wenns nicht unbedingt nach technischer Unmöglichkeit aussieht ^^)


 Ja, wir reden von CPU-Kühlern. Bei fast allen Modellen kann man die Lüfter tauschen (aber nicht immer gegen jeden Lüfter). Ohne Lüfter werden nur relativ wenige Kühler verkauft. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Cougar, Nanoxia, Noiseblocker, BeQuiet, Noctua, Enermax das sind alles gute Lüfter


Alle aktuellen Lüfter von diesen Herstellern sind brauchbar, aber ein wirklich gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben nur wenige Lüfter. Imo haben aktuell folgende Lüfter ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis: (Scythe Glide Stream,) Enermax T.B. Silence, (Alpenföhn Wing Boost Pure,) Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro und Noiseblocker eLoop. Sortiert habe ich sie von schlecht nach gut, wobei die eLoop nicht für den saugenden Betrieb geeignet sind. Bei den Modellen in Klammern würde ich gleich das nächste Modell kaufen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Selbst die günstigen Scythe hatte ich noch keinen der vom Lagergeräusch laut war.


 Bei den Slip Streams kann es Lagerprobleme geben, dafür sind sie aber auch sehr günstig.



Chrissbg schrieb:


> Im Anidees sind ausserdem schon 2 Lüfter verbaut die schön leise sind. Da musst du dir jetzt erstmal keine Gedanken machen.


 Wobei ich kaum einen mitgelieferten Lüfter kenne, der langfristig sehr leise bleibt, aber testen kann man sie natürlich mal.


----------



## BitFenix DE (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Auch mich interessiert sehr was "Serenitek" eigentlich ist.


 
Hey,
nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
bei Serenitek handelt es sich um einen speziellen Schaum, welcher stark komprimiert wurde (was für Schaum genau kann und darf ich nicht sagen ^^). Ich hab mich die Tage nochmal mit der Produktion in Verbindung gesetzt und es wird 100%ig kein Bitumen verwedet


----------



## ad0r (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Schön zu hören das dort definitiv kein Bitumen verwendet wird.
Ich hatte dann mal ein Test über das BitFenix Ghost gesucht und leider folgendes gefunden:
hardwareluxx.de:


> Wer sich vom BitFenix Ghost eine neue Alternative für das Segment der extremen Silent-Gehäuse erhofft hat, könnte enttäuscht werden. Zwar bietet der Midi-Tower Silent-Maßnahmen wie Netzteil- und Festplatten-Entkopplung sowie Dämmmatten, aber gerade der Effekt der Dämmung wird abgedämpft. Durch die großzügige Öffnung im Deckel dringt der Schall ungehindert nach außen. Man sollte das BitFenix Ghost deshalb nicht in erster Linie als Silent-Gehäuse begreifen. Sieht man es als gut ausgestatteten Midi-Tower mit minimalistischem Design und einigen raffinierten Ausstattungsmerkmalen an, dann kann es durchaus viele Pluspunkte sammeln.


----------



## scoped (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Wen es interessiert:
Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich ein Cooler Master Silencio 550 kaufen.
Das 650 ist dem 550 laut den Tests nicht wirklich überlegen, sondern scheint sogar ein paar Probleme zu haben (z.b. die ungedämmte Klappe oben) und der Mehrpreis von gut 40 EUR rechtfertigt sich für mich somit nicht.

Mit der Wahl zu diesem Gehäuse und der Empfehlung für einen Thermalright Macho CPU-Kühler, habe ich noch folgende Frage:
Wenn ich das Gehäuse "Coolermaster Silencio 550" und das Mainboard "GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H" nehme (mit i7 2600k CPU) - bekomme ich dann einen "Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A" mit rein?
Oder geht nur der 120er dann?
Falls dem so wäre: Was wäre mit der genannten Gehäuse/Mainboard/CPU-Kombo die richtige Kühlerwahl - bei weiterhin stark verfolgtem Ziel LEISE zu bleiben?


----------



## crizzler (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Also wenn Bitumen oder irgendwelche Klebstoff Emissionen dein Problem sind, dann solltest du überhaupt keinen PC bzw. Elektronikprodukt kaufen, einfach weil PC-Komponenten noch weit giftigere Dinge mitbringen. Was denkst du was die Komponenten wie Grafikkarten oder Plastikteile bei über 60° C an die Raumluft abgeben. Sicherlich keinen Rosenduft.

Kauf dir einen PC ohne Dämmung und spar nicht an den Silentkomponenten. Verbaue nur Lüfter von Bequiet (Silent Wings 2) und du merkst zu Standardlüftern einen Unterschied wie zwischen Tag und Nacht. Dich wird nur noch die Festplatte bzw. die Grafikkarte nerven.


----------



## Abductee (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert:
> Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich ein Cooler Master Silencio 550 kaufen.
> Bekomme ich dann einen "Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A" mit rein?
> Oder geht nur der 120er dann?


 
CPU-Kühler: bis max. 154mm Höhe
Der 140er Macho braucht 162mm, da müsstest du den 120er nehmen.

Es gäb noch das hier: NZXT H2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (H2-001-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## scoped (18. Februar 2013)

> Also wenn Bitumen oder irgendwelche Klebstoff Emissionen dein Problem sind, dann solltest du überhaupt keinen PC bzw. Elektronikprodukt kaufen, einfach weil PC-Komponenten noch weit giftigere Dinge mitbringen. Was denkst du was die Komponenten wie Grafikkarten oder Plastikteile bei über 60° C an die Raumluft abgeben. Sicherlich keinen Rosenduft.


Jo - und daran kann ich nichts ändern. Bitumen kann ich aber sehr leicht vermeiden!

@Gehäusewahl: Bin doch nicht mehr sicher. Ich will einen großen CPU-Lüfter rein kriegen. Davon erhoffe ich mir irgendwie auch weniger Geräusche, weil langsamere Drehzahlen...?
Laut den Maßangaben scheint der "Thermalright Macho HR-02" in das Silencio 650 rein zu passen. Die GTX 660ti wird ganz schön knapp, wenn der obere Festplattenkäfig drin bleibt, aber es scheint auch knapp zu klappen. Damit tendiere ich nun doch wieder zum Silencio 650...

Das NZXT H2 wird wohl sehr warm. Die Konsequenz sind dann vermutlich auf max. drehende Gehäuselüfter - was dem Ruhig-Gedanken nicht so verträglich ist...

Btw: Egal welches Gehäuse ich nun nehme: Wenn ich die Gehäuselüfter gegen bessere (besser für mich = leiser) austauschen möchte - was nehme ich dann?

Mich interessiert ja noch etwas...
Das "Antec P280" finde ich auch nicht uninteressant. Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, glaube aber es wird kein Bitumen verwendet.
Allerdings hat das Gehäuse keine stufenlose Lüfterregelung.
Kann man die Lüfterregelung nicht softwareseitig machen? Brauche ich denn irgendwelche Hardware-Schalter oder Rädchen überhaupt? Irgendwie scheint mir, als wenn es möglich sein sollte die Gehäuselüfter per Software zu regeln - und zwar automatisch so, dass sie im min-Mode laufen, wenn nix los ist und automatisch hochregeln, wenn die Temperatur (von CPU oder Grafikkarte) steigt. Ist das ungewöhnlich? Verwirrt mich...


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Die meisten Mainboards haben neben der CPU auch noch 1-3 extra regelbare Lüfterkanäle wo man die Drehzahl im UEFI einstellen kann.
Mit einem Y-Kabel kann man in der Regel alle Gehäuselüfter versorgen.
Ich würd die Drehzahl fixieren, viel bringt es nicht die Gehäuselüfter mit hoch drehen zu lassen.
Regel die Lüfter etwas unterhalb deiner Hörgrenze und gut ist.

Gute Gehäuselüfter:
http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=coolfan&..._Noctua~1034_Nanoxia~355_120~355_140~357_1500
Kauf gleich Lüfter die vom Drehzahlbereich her keine Turbinen sind, dann bekommst du die auch vernünftig geregelt.
140/120mm unterhalb von 800rpm braucht in der Regel gar keine Regelung mehr.


----------



## KaitoKid (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch das Anidees zulegen, in Kombination mit Silent Wings, dem Dark Rock Pro 2 und einer 7970 mit einem MK26 die ich später nachrüste, sollte das ganze ja ordentlich leise sein, oder? :>


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*



scoped schrieb:


> Btw: Egal welches Gehäuse ich nun nehme: Wenn ich die Gehäuselüfter gegen bessere (besser für mich = leiser) austauschen möchte - was nehme ich dann?


 
Dann würde ich dir die hier empfehlen: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Sind äußerst leise, haben allerdings einen geringeren Luftdurchsatz wie z.B die Silent Wings 2 von Be Quiet. Aber durch die Aussage "besser = leiser" dann definitiv die


----------



## Chrissbg (20. Februar 2013)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch das Anidees zulegen, in Kombination mit Silent Wings, dem Dark Rock Pro 2 und einer 7970 mit einem MK26 die ich später nachrüste, sollte das ganze ja ordentlich leise sein, oder? :>



Allerdings in meinem System hört man nur mal die Festplatten wenn die Seitenwand offen ist


----------



## KaitoKid (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

Ich werd mir ne SSD einbauen 
Aber was hast du denn sonst für Hardware?


----------



## Chrissbg (20. Februar 2013)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ich werd mir ne SSD einbauen
> Aber was hast du denn sonst für Hardware?



Ssd hab ich auch drin,  aber das allein reicht mir halt nicht aus. Auf Seite 2 (glaub ich) hab ich ein Bild gepostet, eine Aufstellung mach ich dir wenn ich nach Haus komm


----------



## Uter (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse ohne Bitumen*

@ KaitoKid:
Wenn du Fragen hast, dann mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, hier wird es sonst nur unübersichtlich.


----------

